# First Mantis



## Kara S (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm a therapist from Houston who just got her first mantis on Sunday. It's a nymph, but the person was unable to tell me anything besides, "I think it's an African species". I'm not exactly sure what I am doing apart from trying to follow advice from online sources, so if you see something in the habitat that could be better, please let me know! This is a picture of George (and his teeny tiny poo).

Kara


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 8, 2016)

George is so cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 8, 2016)

Kara S said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a therapist from Houston who just got her first mantis on Sunday. It's a nymph, but the person was unable to tell me anything besides, "I think it's an African species". I'm not exactly sure what I am doing apart from trying to follow advice from online sources, so if you see something in the habitat that could be better, please let me know! This is a picture of George (and his teeny tiny poo).
> 
> ...


Welcome! Don't be afraid of being a beginner, you can pretty much find any information you want about mantis care on here, but if you have a specific question in which you can't find an answer too, always feel free to ask! Chances are somebody much more experienced has run into the same problem before, and already has an explanation or solution for it!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello Kara and welcome to the forum





The nymph has a unique pattern on it's abdomen so likely can be identified by someone that has kept the species. I can only say none of the species I've kept look anything like George. If nothing else as George ages and molts closer to a sub-adult (or even sub sub-adult L5) it can be more easily identified then.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2016)

Goodness, hello Kara, nice little George poo!


----------



## Kara S (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for such a warm welcome! I've been reading through the site content - such great information and good ideas. Four days into my first mantid, and I'm ready for my next one; but I think I'll see if I can get George through a couple of molts before I declare myself a worthy mantis mom.   I'll post pics of George after his/her next few molts and see if someone can help identify his/her species if it doesn't become apparent. Again, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Descartes (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice looking nymph! I look forward to seeing what he is.

When they are that small, I have a hard time getting them to eat in larger enclosures; I had to move mine to smaller cups for a molt or two for them to find food. Looks like you have a cool setup with lots of climbing areas. Keep us posted  B)


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome! George is a cutie, I'm interested to see what species he turns out being!


----------



## Kara S (Jun 13, 2016)

This is George now. He molted early morning on the 11th. I left him alone until this morning, cleaned the enclosure, and fed him. He ate happily. He is eating "drosophila melanogaster" which was what the person who gave it to me suggested. She was not told anything about them; they came as freebie with her purchase of spiders.

I have no idea how old he is or what species he is, so I am scared to change his food, but as I am readings he site, I feel like it might soon be time. Any advice on what I should change his diet and to when?


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 14, 2016)

If he seems large enough, you could start offering him D. hydei, a slightly larger fly that might satisfy him more.


----------



## Kara S (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you! I'll get him some and see if he eats them. There were so many recommendations about food, I got overwhelmed!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like a third instar Sphodromantis nymph. They typically start to take on more species characteristics as they age


----------



## Kara S (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you so much! After doing a search specific to that species, it looks like you got it right. He/she is definitely big enough for d hydei. He's eating the little ones like crazy. He's grown so much. I went to 2 pet stores today and neither had flies of any kind. I'm going to order some online from one of the trusted suppliers. The real challenge is not to order another mantis.


----------

